

Instant Distributed Web Crawling with Tornado and Gearman - jeffnappi
http://blog.iacquire.com/2012/05/01/distributed-web-crawling-with-tornado-and-gearman/

======
aviv
Great write-up and examples. We use a similar combination of Tornado, Gearman
and Redis for our own crawling with mongodb for storage. I realized just now
why your company name was familiar - we're also on the 3rd floor in the PV
building.

